# Help-Bog blade broken



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

The handle on the toilet which operates the blade mechanism is all loose and the blade now doesnt shut-As we are now living in the bloody thing its a big problem, its just happened a few minutes ago.

Does anybody know what could be wrong or have come across this before, we are on a CL and its pitch black so too late now to check anything and we have to go back to the house early tomorrow to clear more things as the new tenants move in next friday.

Is there a catch on the underside which operates the blade?

Its a Hymer A class by the way so maybe the mods should move to the Hymer section.

Cheers
Paul n Caroline.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Paul, there is a little knob (usually yellow) on top of the cassette which operates the blade valve, you should see it when you take the cassette out.

In most cassettes (I think) the whole blade valve assembly can be removed. Using the little sliding lid as a lever see if it can be turned anti-clockwise. You should see a joint around the assembly where it screws in if it is removable. If it does come out it may be repairable. If not you may be able get a new one.

Thetford put lots of info on the net. If you know what model you have try a search for diagrams and parts lists, Alan.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Alan
Yes i have seen the yellow knob which opens and closes the blade when you take it out. There is another way of opening the blade though with the handle inside on the toilet itself, This is the bit which is all loose, dont know yet if this is linked to the yellow catch or not.

I am now searching frantically for the manual,

Paul.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul,

I had one go a while back, its not a pleasant job.

If its a C200, have a good look through these previous threads and its links for more info.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-930362.html#930362

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-613268.html#613268

If I was living in a van fulltime I would also be looking towards buying a spare cassette as a matter of course if you can get one.

Pete


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

depending on model you should find a little screw that hold the pivot mechanism has fallen out!

Simple job replace screw and pivot for lever inside vehicle works as it should again.

Thetford repair information is very comprehensive and easy to obtain.

Hope this helps a little, it has happened to us!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I see paul, so the cassette is all OK?

I hope, that being the case, you will be able to take the casette out and see the lever mechanism tomorrow. I have no knowledge of that never having had a problem with one, but I will look at mine tomorrow just so I know. Can you get your cassette out? If so at least that is something.

Sorry I can't help with the problem, Alan.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Ive just been out with the lantern and its not the cassette, thats fine, Peejay we do have a spare cassette but many thanks for the links.
Sideways 86, i cant see a screw in the bottom compartment where one has fallen out, could it have fallen into the cassette? if this is the problem, which hopefully it is, can you use any small screw or is it a special one you have to get from Thetford?

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I see paul, so the cassette is all OK?
> 
> I hope, that being the case, you will be able to take the casette out and see the lever mechanism tomorrow. I have no knowledge of that never having had a problem with one, but I will look at mine tomorrow just so I know. Can you get your cassette out? If so at least that is something.
> 
> Sorry I can't help with the problem, Alan.


Many thanks Alan, i do hope that sideways is correct and it is just a screw which has come out.

Paul.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

If the yellow knob on the cassette is activating the blade valve correctly, then the problem is in the linkage between the handle inside and the actuator beneath the toilet in the cassette compartment.
If you remove the cassette, you will see the actuator which looks like a white plastic groove, into which the cassette knob's horizontal ridge slides. It is a moulding with two vertical side walls that turn the yellow knob. This is connected to the internal handle by a stiff wire linkage.
I suspect the linkage has come adrift. If not, it may be more serious if the linkage, or its swivel points have broken.

As posted above, the Thetford site has some good service guides in PDF format.

Good luck,
Philip


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

my screw had fallen into the cupboard, its a very small galv self tapper nothing special and it screw into the plastic block which acts as the pivot point for the linkage

it is listed on the thetford spares and repairs listing, but i believe any screw about 8mm long and tapered shank 3mm diameter would probably do the job.

hope this helps


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Many thanks all, i will investigate more closely in the morning as its pitch black here, just hope that the thing doesnt get worse if Caroline tries to use it during the night.

Paul.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Our mechanism came loose before, and required tightening up.

Have a look at >>this first<<.

It is item No6 (valve blade handle) and it's associated metal links that were the problem. Having replaced SOG parts, I have had this lot out before, as well as the bowl off to replace item No4 (electrical valve).
It'll all become clearer as you pull the cassette out.

Good luck with it.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Cheers Jock for that info.

Many thanks to Sideways86 who was exactly right in his diagnosis, you were spot on sir, thanks again, the screw had fallen out from the mechanism, would never have known that a screw was required to fix it had you not said.

Easy fix once you have a bit of daylight although having long arms like me is a big advantage when reaching in once the cassette is removed 8) 

Paul.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

Not a problem, glad to share my experiences to help others, I guess thats a benefit of this site

We all learn from each other

Regards

John


----------

